# You don't have permission to access /index.html



## Arndtinho (1. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Wenn ich im DocumentRoot die index.html aufrufe erhalte ich folgenden Fehler:

```
Forbidden
You don't have permission to access /index.html on this server.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Apache/2.0.59 (Win32) PHP/5.1.6 Server at localhost Port 80
```

Woran kann das liegen?
index.html ist im Verzeichnis vorhanden.

PHP Version 5.1.6
Apache/2.0.59 (Win32) 


Gruß,
Arndtinho


----------



## Flex (1. Mai 2007)

Nicht genügend Rechte gesetzt?

Bei mir tritt das Problem auf, sobald ich "World" die Leserechte entziehe.


----------

